# Promotion decreased to $60



## Linkrz (Jan 27, 2017)

Back when it was 15 trips for $80 bonus it was really good. Do your trips go home and sleep. 
They recently changed it to $80 for 17 trips making everyone work longer. The day after they raise some it to 18 trips. I figure I deal with it just a little longer. AND NOW, they changed it from $80 to $60. This is bullshit.


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

I haven't even bothered to get the quests done, I have come close several times to only have it go dead silent for almost an hour where I finally gave up trying.

The real money was back in the hourly guarantee days.

1 completed trip on a Monday, but being online for 8 hours got me almost $100. After that they realized the mistake (unless it was intentional to keep drivers around initially with the lure of decent pay).

Our mistake was for thinking this was sustainable for much longer after that shift. 

Then came the rate cuts in April/May.

What's next? Volunteer delivery work?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Linkrz said:


> Back when it was 15 trips for $80 bonus it was really good. Do your trips go home and sleep.
> They recently changed it to $80 for 17 trips making everyone work longer. The day after they raise some it to 18 trips. I figure I deal with it just a little longer. AND NOW, they changed it from $80 to $60. This is bullshit.


Just take the good with the bad, dude. My promos are 15 for $20. Last week was $40. I never got the $80 one.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They constantly change. Mine is 43 for $70 mon-thur this week which makes it almost impossible for me. You are lucky to have one that isnt too many trips


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> They constantly change. Mine is 43 for $70 mon-thur this week which makes it almost impossible for me. You are lucky to have one that isnt too many trips


The only changes are how much harder it is to attain anything. I do this less hours (5-10/week) than months before, and they setting higher bars/lower bonuses when I don't even bother. I don't think I ever made more than 40 trips/week, when for 2 weeks, many months ago, I was online for 30-40 hours/week in my area of NYC market. Its just too saturated with drivers and not busy enough.

Just relaying my experience on this platform.


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

I can't remember the last time I even saw a quest!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

GlfCstElf said:


> I can't remember the last time I even saw a quest!


You used to get them regularly and then they just stopped?


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

I know of 2 for sure possibly a 3rd one. That's all I've ever seen in my area and yes they were consecutive then nothing.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

GlfCstElf said:


> I know of 2 for sure possibly a 3rd one. That's all I've ever seen in my area and yes they were consecutive then nothing.


Damn I always worry thats going to happen to me. I guess making the quests nearly impossible to complete is almost the same thing


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

algorhythm said:


> ...
> 
> Then came the rate cuts in April/May.
> 
> What's next? Volunteer delivery work?


Hahaha... Good point! You foresaw it, and I too had thought of same long time ago. Pretty much that's where all this driving and delivery thing is going to. We volunteer and companies reaping the benefits. How blessed we're gonna be!...


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> You used to get them regularly and then they just stopped?


never ever got any Quests here in NYC since working for them for about 6 months...ended up quitting in July.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn I always worry thats going to happen to me. I guess making the quests nearly impossible to complete is almost the same thing


That's the calm before the storm.


----------



## Brooklynmate (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah after they reduced the bonus for 20$ less/day. You make 140$ less per week doing the same amount of work. There will always be people who would work for 1$/hour cuz it's better than 0$ if they just were sitting home on the couch.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

43 trips/$55 for me this week ****ing sucks


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just had a 10/$10...LOL...Not at these gas prices


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I got off to a good start with 16 trips in 7 hours yesterday. Today I got 8 in 6 hours. Not only do they make quests near impossible but they dont give me any orders to finish with. 180 days of change right? Back to DD for me. Uber tends to send me better quests when I take breaks. Dirty ****ers


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

8 pings in 7 hours what a joke


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> 8 pings in 7 hours what a joke


Wouldn't it be more profitable to run multiple apps and just accept the first one? Maybe even run two at once if you are good enough.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> Wouldn't it be more profitable to run multiple apps and just accept the first one? Maybe even run two at once if you are good enough.


Lately Ive been delivering near my home and Uber is the only one here. Ive been little lazy staying in the suburbs rather than driving in the city. Also I did 16 trips/43 on monday so I was trying to finish my quest. Yesterday and today were pretty busy and I wound up hitting my quest bonus. First one in 3 weeks


----------

